# 3 cylinder TDI.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

1.4 ltr, 3 cylinderengine, 90 hp, 230 Nm.

The A1 will be the First Audi to get it, later it could become available in the A3.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAQPOU5uHx4










Big size picture: http://www.audiblog.nl/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AT140313_21_9.jpg


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

R5T said:


> 1.4 ltr, 3 cylinderengine, 90 hp, 230 Nm.
> 
> The A1 will be the First Audi to get it, later it could become available in the A3.
> 
> ...


Pretty soon we'll be putting lawn mower engines in our cars.


----------

